# Hettich Clocks - Not Hellich Clocks



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I mistakenly opened a thread with a request for "Hellich clocks" but my eyesight deceived me. They are actually made by Hettich, as I was reminded by a contributor to the the mistaken thread.

I had some pictures of my own lined up but I stupidly didn't find the resizing option on my camera and spent an impossible amount of time trying to fit the pics of my Hettich clock on the host site I use.

My own clock has a brass base, a plastic dome and the movement comprises a largeish copper coil horizontally paced, above a D-sized battery. This is all above quite a complex system of gears in brass. The face is large and round and seems to be 1960s/70s in origin. I have this picture which I culled from the Internet (YouTube) and I just wonder how the clock works. Presumably it isn't quartz and time regulation seems to be done by screws being adjusted on a ring that operates like a pendulum hanging from the clock except it goes round horizontally.

Anyway, any info on Hettich and my clock would be appreciated. I have a feeling that Hettich is a "Black Forest Area" German company with quite a long history, but I may be wrong.

Here is the picture I have so far managed to obtain:










I apologise to those who contributed to the other thread and hope some members will know about Hettich. For example, did they produce watches?


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks like a quartz version of an anniversary clock, but still can't find it. Haven't seen that particular style myself, but time will tell. I have five anniversary clocks, but they are all mechanical. As Mr Micawber once said, "Something will turn up". There are some specialist sites for this type of clock, so try a Google. M&P in Sussex may even keep spares, as I have had suspensions from them in the past. Good luck.

Mike


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

I have one but in a different case, the balance wheel is of the floating type and pivots via jewels on a taut wire. It is seconds beating, regulation is by screws on the balance rim, the running torque is from a weight that is solenoid 'kick' rewound every couple of minutes, in all an interesting arrangement.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Would love a piccie RDW, looks very interesting

Mike


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

dobra said:


> Would love a piccie RDW, looks very interesting
> 
> Mike


I will dig it out Mike..

Rob


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Rob, look forward to it or them.

Mike


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Here you go Mike...


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Cor ! Thanks for the super piccies Rob, it looks a well designed piece of engineering .Assume a C or D cell drives the solenoid, providing mechanical pulses to the "pendulum" for motion. Would look splendid here in Ryde when you decide to part with it. :notworthy:

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi Mike

It takes a D cell, and yes, it's well engineered for what it is, but, I've had it for 20 years now so it's unlikely to want to move to Ryde ;-)


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Never mind, there is a wooden cased one for spares/repair in Aylesbury via grottBay. Shan't bother. Thanks for all the info Rob.

Mike


----------

